# Brust muskulöser erscheinen lassen



## Shewas (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen Photoshop 7.0 erworben.
Einiges habe ich schon rausgefunden und mir erarbeitet.....

Ich bin Hobbyfotograf und fotografiere in einem kleinen Studio Zuhause hauptsächlich Männer. Einer fragte mich ob ich seine Brust verbreitern bzw. ,,männlicher´´ machen könnte. Leider habe ich noch nichts gefunden womit das gehen könnte.
Kann mir einer sagen ob das mit 7.0 überhaupt geht und wenn, wie? 
Oder weiß einer ein anderes Programm für sowas?

Danke schonmal!

Liebe Grüße
Sarah


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. Juni 2007)

Ich vermute das in der 7er schon das Werkzeug verflüssigen vorhanden ist. Wenn dann würde ich es damit versuchen.


Alex


----------



## Beppone (17. Juni 2007)

Hi.

problem könnte der Hintergrund sein. Stell' dein Motiv ordentlich frei und löse Körperpartien separat heraus, für jede eine Ebene, die kannst du dann vorsichtig einzeln mit "transformieren" passend in Form bringen. Die Ansätze / Übergänge müssen dann sicher noch manuell korrigiert werden.

Damit das nicht peinlich aussiehst, mußt du schon einiges an anatomischem Gespür mitbringen, von moralischen Bedenken mal ganz abgesehen...

Grüße!


----------



## Rofi (19. Juni 2007)

Hi Shewas,

das ideale Werkzeug wäre mit Sicherheit der Verflüssigen-Filter. (siehe Auszug aus der Hilfe der CS2-Version) Aber wie Alexander Groß bereits andeutete, weiß auch ich nicht, ob Version 7 diesen Filter schon enthält?

Wenn Du erst am Anfang mit Photoshop bist, kann ich Dir Anfänger-, Fortgeschrittene- und Fotografen-DVD's von Fa. Video to Brain (V2B) mit Gerhard Koren, Barbara Luef usw. sehr empfehlen.

Leider findest Du dort wahrscheinlich nur Videos ab Photoshop 8 (CS).

Vielleicht weiß sonst noch jemand wo Du mehr für Version 7 finden kannst.

Gruß,
Rofi


----------

